# Add link adds Facebook and Tweet icons to end of post



## Caslon (Jul 14, 2014)

Is this because the original article site page that I linked to had those social media links there?

Sometimes  social media links get added at the bottom of my posts,  other times not.  Not a big deal.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm am not real sure what you are asking.  But, I know I had to turn of facebook connections (not really sure what its called)  when I joined this forum.
I had no idea as to how it worked so I checked the box in my user "cp".
Check "options" in your user cp is what I am trying to say.

Hope that helps?

Edit:  "User CP" then "facebook options". Its at the very bottom of the page.
I think its turned on as default.  I turned mine off.


----------

